# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Transplant Docs Clone Hair  Is MatriStem® The Next Great Hair Restoration Bre

## tbtadmin

Regenerative medicine innovator ACell Inc. might just be responsible for advancing surgical hair restoration to heights once thought to be science fiction.IAHRS accepted member Jerry Cooley M.D., and New York hair transplant surgeon* Gary Hitzig M.D. say that they have become the first medical doctors to successfully “clone” hair using the FDA-cleared wound healing powder* [...]

More...

----------

